

Trapped in an Elevator for 41 hours: how would a hacker deal with it? - sanj
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_bMhNI_TY8

======
sanj
Accompanying article:
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/04/21/080421fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/04/21/080421fa_fact_paumgarten?currentPage=all)

~~~
nolite
my god.. do we really need 8 long pages to tell the story of a guy trapped in
an elevator?

------
dstein
Start by thinking outside the box.

------
sanj
First thought: set off fire alarm

Second thought: start opening up the control panel

------
mhb
Define himself to be outside the elevator.

------
TechboyUK
Call the fire brigade.

